# Canada Migration Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snows are taking their sweet time up here in Saskatchewan. Not a whole lot coming or going, not as many birds as the past 2 years but a lot more hunters.

Other than Sunday, it's not going to be very cold up here for the next week so it'll probably be November again this year for the masses to hit the states.

Don't get me wrong though......hunting is still good.

(okay, my one post of the trip...didn't realize the farmer had wireless)


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work Chris! :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!

Any jewlery?


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

I leave for ND in 17 hours...not the report I was hoping for!

Enjoy the rest of your trip Chris :beer:


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Saw a fair push of birds yesterday with the North wind. Nothing in big strings yet but I'd say flocks from 1,000 to 5,000 were pushing S SE from about 10:00am to 1:30. A lot of the birds are feeding in the mornings going back to the roost for about 30min to an hour to water up and then they have been moving out of the area. Roost numbers are changing constanly throughout the day, ya loose some then get some.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Pikeguy said:


> I leave for ND in 17 hours...not the report I was hoping for!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip Chris :beer:


Don't worry Pike there are plenty of birds here in ND, just not as many as in Canada. One really cold day and changes like a blink of the eye.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> Pikeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I leave for ND in 17 hours...not the report I was hoping for!
> ...


Thanks
I hear that as I've seen it many times. We'll hope for some cold..but the forecast isn't looking the best. 
I'm getting PUMPED anyways. :strapped:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah thats not what I wanted to hear either, I'm sure there's a few around to get a good hunt or 2 in...I been hearing different reports some say theres coming other say its a little off....Guess we'll see I leave on the 24th

Good hunting guys


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Plenty of birds and some are quite a ways south already as I saw birds all the way home. 50k using the refuge we were keying on. Only saw two other hunting parties and that was on one day. We were there six! Plenty of places to hunt. Juvies dominated the flocks.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowbus said:


> Plenty of birds and some are quite a ways south already as I saw birds all the way home. 50k using the refuge we were keying on. Only saw two other hunting parties and that was on one day. We were there six! Plenty of places to hunt. Juvies dominated the flocks.


we were probably one of the other groups you saw? could you tell me where you saw us again?


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

snowbus said:


> Plenty of birds and some are quite a ways south already as I saw birds all the way home. 50k using the refuge we were keying on. Only saw two other hunting parties and that was on one day. We were there six! Plenty of places to hunt. Juvies dominated the flocks.


Sweet. That's more like what I wanted to hear; except maybe the "South" part :wink:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Work! Thanks for sharin the pics..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Work sucks. Fall weddings suck more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Done right at sunup this morning.

There is a ridiculous amount of juvies this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Nice... :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PJ said:


> Fall weddings suck more.


No kidding got a wedding to go to on Friday. Honostly who has a wedding on a Friday during hunting?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Right now all I can be is pumped for the spring.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Done right at sunup this morning.
> 
> There is a ridiculous amount of juvies this year.


Nice!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Why is Lyle dressed like a burglar?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Didnt you get the memo??? Black fleece is in these days.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry didn't get the memo. PJ thought you were up there selling girl scout cookies or something.

BTW, what the hell does P.S.S. mean? Isn't it P.P.S.?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Sorry didn't get the memo. PJ thought you were up there selling girl scout cookies or something.
> 
> BTW, what the hell does P.S.S. mean? Isn't it P.P.S.?


And what is stublle?? :lol:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Vicious!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Matt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry didn't get the memo. PJ thought you were up there selling girl scout cookies or something.
> ...


It comes from 2 different laguages. First one being french canadian, and the second being Kokanee and means grain field....... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Maverick said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Jones said:
> ...


Ah.. I see, I thought it derived from the latin term meaning "poutine"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Maverick said:


> It comes from 2 different laguages. First one being french canadian, and the second being Kokanee and means grain field....... :lol:


Ah, Kokanee. :beer: It always tastes better when you're drinking it as a domestic and not an import.


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris,
I'm not a big snow goose hunter but out of boredom at work, I just started checking out the other forum's. The heading on your picture is hilarious. " No one in the stubble has swagger like us". My group lives in a very urban area of IN so needless to say we are pretty up to date on the hip hop scene. I'm glad to know that we aren't the only ones that use this slang in our hunting adventures.
Last weekend we were hunting a cornfield that the geese were not really using but there was a couple other party's hunting near us and it seemed that every flock of Canada's wanted into our spread all of a sudden. My buddy asked me, " Why does every goose all of a sudden want into this cornfield. My reply was, and I sang...." Because, No one in the Cornfield got Swagga like us." We have a ton of slang sayings for hunting situations. It makes it more fun. Have a great rest of the season- Nick


----------

